# Nurseries



## tuga (May 21, 2008)

Hello
We are moving to Dubai in September, we have 3 children, the oldest is 3 and the twins are 6 month s old ( almost) and have been looking for nurseries...it´s hard to make a first selection without being there so i was hoping you could tell me some names, positive and negative info, anything you think that could help us choose the ones to contact!!! Two things i consider important : the location of our house is near the Mall of the Emirates, and we hope to find a nurserie or school with professionals that have the patience to teach a child that only speaks portuguese...
If you have any tips feel free!!!!!
Thanks


----------



## ihatejam (May 9, 2008)

Hi - I can't give recommendations for nurseries cos both my kids finished nursery in the UK -- but if you need to find the ones close to your new home in dubai then try the KHDA search engine at Knowledge and Human Development Authority | Directory - use the directory on the left side of the page.

- hope this helps..


----------



## tuga (May 21, 2008)

ihatejam said:


> Hi - I can't give recommendations for nurseries cos both my kids finished nursery in the UK -- but if you need to find the ones close to your new home in dubai then try the KHDA search engine at Knowledge and Human Development Authority | Directory - use the directory on the left side of the page.
> 
> - hope this helps..


Hello ihatejam 
I've been in that search engine, and also in google doing searches and have lots of names...my main concern is that not knowing the place, i have no idea if they are close to our new home, i've downloaded a map and i'm trying to understand it , and cheking the schools adresses!!! 
Thank you for the suggestion!


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

find a nursery that has space and then post on here, I will tell you if it is close by or not


----------



## tuga (May 21, 2008)

Thanks Geordie i will!!


----------

